# found some bottles in  a cottage dump by a lake



## RCO

had seen this location on some older maps , a dump near a lake and some older resorts and cottages . when checking out the site it appears the actual "dump" has long since been closed and " sealed " with fill and such . but when walking around the property I discovered a large amount of glass and older trash near the road in some trees , it appears to be the " close enough "  dumping area or dumping when dump was closed for the day . but still a lot of stuff there mostly from 50's-60's era


----------



## RCO

some of the stuff I put in bag a lot of junk there , some older broken milk jugs , a lot of liquor bottles and broken older jars . lots of household items like ketchup , javex bottles . 

not a lot of pop bottles , did find a few broken shards , a broken sun crest bottle , and a muskoka dry ginger ale bottle and a stubby pop bottle


----------



## RCO

found an older American beer can , really rusty , appears to be from Pittsburg , PA -  Duquesne brewing co " the finest beer in town " , I'm assuming an American tourist brought it up here


----------



## RCO

one of the more intriguing items was a peanut butter jar " York Peanut Butter " Canada packers limited , 16 oz , peanut design embossed on one side


----------



## RCO

a couple of pop bottles a green 7 oz muskoka dry ginger ale bottle , and a clear " stubby " pop bottle , mostly faded acl


----------



## hemihampton

That Dukane beer can a good interesting can. With it's light rust it would clean up good & easily with a acid bath. Not rare & common but a decent can from the early to mid 1950's I'm guessing. You should look for more beer cans. I'd be Interested in them & pay good money for rare ones. LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> That Dukane beer can a good interesting can. With it's light rust it would clean up good & easily with a acid bath. Not rare & common but a decent can from the early to mid 1950's I'm guessing. You should look for more beer cans. I'd be Interested in them & pay good money for rare ones. LEON.



plan to go back in the next week or so and see what else is there , that is in pretty bad shape , other side almost all rust . I'm not really sure what else is there , a lot of junk on the surface and not sure how deep it actual goes or if there is older bottles further down


----------



## hemihampton

Might be bad shape but I'd pay $100 or more for a can in that shape if a rare one. LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> Might be bad shape but I'd pay $100 or more for a can in that shape if a rare one. LEON.



plan to go back in next couple of days , will post some pics if I find anything interesting , you never really know what might be in that sort of dump , an odd mix of locals , cottagers and tourists may have used it back then , I wouldn't be surprised to find more American items based on location


----------



## hemihampton

On a lake here in Michigan I found a Ravine dump. Some old Canadian flat top beer cans were found in the dump & I assumed must of been from some Canadian tourist or visitor's. LEON.


----------



## RCO

went back and poked around some more fortuently its not very far from where I live  , no really interesting finds , a broken blue glass bottle , a broken mini figurine made in japan , some junk bottles , a broken milk jug for " acme farm dairy " . a large milk jug with no writing on it . 

some broken pop bottles , 2 coca cola oldest has date of 1941 , a broken Kist bottle , broken double cola bottle and a large clear Canada dry bottle .


----------



## RCO

there is so much stuff there its taking a long time to poke thru it all , went back and found more stuff , a broken blue glass bottle , broken maple syrup bottle , Raleigh's bottle , an old broken jar , an olive oil bottle from Montreal , 

some broken pop bottles , a kist , old colony , Doran's , Brown's beverages . 
not broken a Vernor's ginger ale bottle and an American bottle a Chicquot club 30 oz green bottle has an 1-48 on bottom so assuming it's from 1948 . never found one from that company before so assume someone brought it up here


----------



## RCO

the olive oil bottle is somewhat unusual , from a Montreal Company 

Gattuso olive oil corp Montreal on front and pure olive oil on back , rd 1946 on bottom


----------



## RCO

the doran's bottle is way out of its area to be found here , according to book its from either Sault Ste Marie Ontario or Timmins Ontario both far away cities in Northern Ontario but it is broken unfortuently 

the Vernor's bottle is from Windsor Ontario , back is very hard to read and faded but can make out " James Vernor co Windsor Ontario  , also on back says note vernor's  aged in wood , very hard to read it all but it is there


----------



## hemihampton

I like the Vernor's bottle since it was founded & originated from Detroit & I live near Detroit. I'd love to dig a John Vernors 1890's Pharmacy bottle. LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> I like the Vernor's bottle since it was founded & originated from Detroit & I live near Detroit. I'd love to dig a John Vernors 1890's Pharmacy bottle. LEON.



the vernor's bottle is likely from the 40's , I don't think it was sold in a lot of stores around here  if any as I've never found one here before , although saw a couple at an antique store the other day , couple from Windsor and Detroit . 
don't think I've even tried Vernor's ginger ale to be honest , always drink Canada dry or muskoka dry , have to see if I can find a variety store with a can on it , think there is one in town that sells it


----------



## hemihampton

Try it, you'll like it. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles

It's amazing the distance bottles travel sometimes, isn't it.  Today I found the base of a Coke bottle from San Diego, of all places!  I can only imagine how it traveled far enough to end up in Ottawa.  Shame that it broke once it got here.

I'd like to try Vernor's one of these days too, but I never see it for sale around here.


----------



## RCO

CanadianBottles said:


> It's amazing the distance bottles travel sometimes, isn't it.  Today I found the base of a Coke bottle from San Diego, of all places!  I can only imagine how it traveled far enough to end up in Ottawa.  Shame that it broke once it got here.
> 
> I'd like to try Vernor's one of these days too, but I never see it for sale around here.



haven't found the vernor's yet but pretty sure I know a variety store that sells it , its an independent and pretty sure they have like 30 plus brands of pop in cans and seem to remember seeing vernor's 

have found a couple American coke's before as well , one from NY and another Ohio but those places aren't really that far away from Ontario 

the blackflys are coming out here , were wild when at some yard sales on Saturday in some places near the water , not sure if i'll try and dig that dump for time being or not , its near a swamp and could be bug crazy soon


----------



## CanadianBottles

I'm sure glad we don't have many blackflies around here, they sound awful.  We do have the mosquitoes pretty bad though, since Ottawa was built on a swamp it's got lots of standing water around.  This year I ended up buying a bug net for my face.  It was getting horrible, I'd put bug repellent on my arms and face but then the mosquitoes would go for my eyes and then I'd blink and kill them by accident and get mosquito parts in my eye and ugh I shudder thinking about it.  Hopefully I'll have them beat this year, but I don't know how well the net will work while crawling through underbrush.


----------



## RCO

went back to this dump , the bugs oddly didn't seem to be much on an issue there , we've had some colder weather this week maybe that reduced them ?

didn't find anything of much value , some diet coke and a & w cans were found in another area not part of old dump , also dug up a rusty cone top can for unknown beverage or use ? 

some tonic bottles , a broken pierce from buffalo NY , Raleigh's and a gastoria . and a D B Gordon bottle . 

some broken pop bottles , part of a green no deposit bottle for like diet maybe ? broken Canada dry 7 oz bottle , broken us coca cola bottle Rochester NY , broken brown's beverage bottle


----------



## RCO

a better picture of the D B Gordon bottle , don't know what it was for , haven't found one before , D in a diamond on bottom meaning its Canadian dominion bottle 

the base of the Rochester NY coca cola bottle 

can is so rusty not even sure what its for ? assuming pop or beer but who knows


----------



## hemihampton

For some reason that cone top looks like a Dads Root Beer. If you really wanta know, send it to me & I'll clean it for Free. You pay shipping both ways. Here's a example of a rusty cone I just cleaned the other day. LEON.


----------



## CanadianBottles

That cone top is a great find!  I still haven't found a cone top, not including one which turned out to be an antifreeze can.  I believe yours is one of these: http://www.canmuseum.com/Detail.aspx?CanID=61331&Member=  An Old Colony Pale Dry Ginger Ale.  Pretty decent Canadian can.  Too bad it isn't one of those Brio cone tops we were talking about in another thread, but still a pretty good find and definitely worth cleaning up.  If you don't want to send it to Hemihampton, what I usually do with cans like that is soak them in lemon juice.  It doesn't get results as good as Hemihampton does, but it's also a lot easier and safer than oxalic acid.  If I thought it was something better I wouldn't recommend lemon juice, but in that condition that can isn't going to be worth a fortune (though Hemihampton might be able to clean it up to the point of being worth 20 dollars or so).


----------



## RCO

wow I think your right that it is an old colony ginger ale can , was looking at the small green wording I can see on the can and it matches up exactly to that old colony can . I also found a broken old colony bottle in that dump so someone there liked old colony so it makes sense that its such . 
really have no idea what Canadian cone top can's are going for $ or how much of this can is recoverable at this point but is an interesting find , I really don't recall finding a cone top can before either but have dug up older dumps before when I was younger  and might of just not remembered finding one or over looked it at time


----------



## CanadianBottles

Canadian cone tops in really good condition seem to sell in the range of $50-$2000, from what I've seen on Ebay, with most in the $70-$300 range.  An Old Colony in pretty decent condition recently sold for around $70.  Your can is very recoverable, if some of the paint is showing through the rust then that means that it'll clean up to the point of the label being fully visible.  I've cleaned up far worse using only lemon juice.  I actually haven't yet encountered a can which was completely unrecoverable, apart from the ones with big gaping holes in them.
Canadian cone tops aren't that common, I've probably only seen a handful in person before.  They'd been phased out by the early 60's so most have rotted away by this point, I suppose.


----------



## hemihampton

looking at the light rust I think it would be a good Canidate for a Acid Bath. Here's one that was 100% rust & 100% unreadable. I only soak half the can & Ends up it was a IGA Lemon Lime Soda. LEON.


----------



## dannyrgardner72

Just wanted to say hi sorry I been so busy this is my first day off in over a month but I still am always looking


----------



## RCO

haven't really decided what to do with the cans , was the long weekend here and very busy , also not sure what shipping would cost


----------



## hemihampton

RCO Sent me the cans to clean & here are the results. Since the rust was much heavier in spots then expected with big Nodules the cone did not clean up as good as expected or was hoping for. Still much better & readable. I could of left them in longer to clean better but then you would lose to much color as the colors fade the longer it's in. LEON.


----------



## hemihampton

Backs.


----------



## hemihampton

Looking at the back of the Old Colony Ginger Ale cone top on that website, the back of yours is a little different, The Delightful Drink & Wholesome Refreshing is on opposite side of seam, the other side looks like it may say something different & the smaller 3rd line of text missing all together. Could be a tougher or unknown variation? LEON.


----------



## RCO

the cott can I had found along a highway in some bushes a couple weeks ago , not sure how old it is or much about it  , sent it too cause though it might of cleaned up better , it does have a lot of orange left . 

the beer can does look a lot better , back is badly damaged but still a lot of colour left . 

kind of knew the old colony can had a lot of rust and might of been tougher to clean , still a lot of colour showing , we know for sure now it was an old colony ginger ale can


----------



## hemihampton

The Cott looks to be around 1970 if I had to guess. Both the Duqusne flat & Old Colony cone I'm guessing around 1955. That Old colony a good one to find. If you found some that cleaned up better they would be worth some decent money possibly. RCO, e-mail me back at hemihampton@wowway.com  THANKS, LEON.


----------



## RCO

hemihampton said:


> The Cott looks to be around 1970 if I had to guess. Both the Duqusne flat & Old Colony cone I'm guessing around 1955. That Old colony a good one to find. If you found some that cleaned up better they would be worth some decent money possibly. RCO, e-mail me back at hemihampton@wowway.com  THANKS, LEON.



other day I tried to go back to this dump but bugs were too bad and after a few minutes left , just cleaned up a couple bags of junk bottles and broken glass for recycling and left ( was trying to clean up area so its easier to dig new spots , there was too much junk building up )  , too many bugs to dig any new areas . 
I would imagine there is other cans in the dump if I found 2 there already , could be others to find but have to wait till bugs slow down


----------



## RCO

hadn't been back to this dump in a while but decided to poke around , found 1 unbroken pop bottle ( kist )   and some broken ones ( which were double cola , Stubby , Canada Dry and O'keefe's )   . also a large green bottle from Dominion Bottling works - Kirkland Lake Ontario and a liquor bottle for Russell's 

also found a hub cap with a B logo .


----------



## RCO

the Green Bottle is from Dominion Bottling Works - Kirkland Lake Ontario but broken on bottom . not sure how it got here as Kirkland Lake is a mining town about 3 hours north of where the dump is


----------



## RCO

although common for this area , the Kist bottle is in pretty good condition for having been pulled out of a dump , most of the acl seems pretty solid and still has most of its red colour .


----------



## RCO

also this Russell's liquor bottle , think it might be American . but don't really know anything about it


----------

